# Hilfe für ein Hardtail



## LeckaLutschi (21. November 2010)

Hallo Ladies, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen *Hardtail* fÃ¼r meine besser HÃ¤lfte.

Da ich als mÃ¤nnliches Wesen leider keine Ahnung habe welche Hersteller Damenmodelle fÃ¼hren, muss ich mich an euch wenden.

Gesucht wird ein Hardtail mit guten, haltbaren Bauteilen. Der Einsatzbereich wird im Bereich "Touren" sein. 

Es sollte 
*- Scheibenbremsen 
- eine relativ gute Federgabel
- gute Schaltungskomponenten* (nichts unter Deore)
haben.

Die KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶sse betrÃ¤gt 172cm.

Das Limit liegt bei max. 700â¬.

Ich hoffe ihr kÃ¶nnt mir dabei helfen. 

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen

LeckaLutschi


----------



## alet08 (21. November 2010)

mutig bei dem Nick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (21. November 2010)

kurbelix.de haut gerade Bikes zu Sonderpreisen raus. Einfach zu den Hardtails durchklicken und Preislimit eingeben. Damenbikes erkennst du bei den Herstellern am Namen:

Centurion - Eve
Bergamont - FMN
Haibike - Life
Conway - Damen 

Oh Mist, in bin ein Kerl, schnell raus hier...


----------



## karmakiller (21. November 2010)

LeckaLutschi schrieb:


> Da ich als männliches Wesen leider keine Ahnung habe welche Hersteller Damenmodelle führen, muss ich mich an euch wenden.



Naja aber einen Besuch bei google und den Homepages der üblichen Verdächtigen cube, radon, transalp24, canyon, ghost und Co wirst du doch aber noch hinbekommen, oder  ? 
Wie wäre es zB mit dem canyon yellowstone 4.0w ?


----------



## blutbuche (21. November 2010)

hab ein transalp stoker in 17 zoll zu verkaufen . gute teile , schön , schnell - 500 eu - aber keine scheibe ... wenn du interesse hast , bitte pn an mich !! greez , k.


----------



## ghostmoni (22. November 2010)

Mit 172 cm braucht sie eigentlich kein Damenmodell. Da kommst du mit den "normalen" Modellen auch hin und hast ne viel größere Auswahl in dem Preisrahmen.


----------



## blutbuche (22. November 2010)

..meins ist kein damen modell - ein ganz normales mtb ...


----------



## LeckaLutschi (22. November 2010)

Erst einmal " ein Danke" für die schnellen Antworten.

Nichts gegen Google, aber ich habe die Frage extra hier im Forum gestellt um eventuell Erfahrungsbericht oder Meinungen zu bekommen. Bei Google kann man zwar Bewertungen finden und lesen, aber von wem sind sie geschrieben?! Hier bekommt man zum Glück Antworten von Personen (Ladies) die auch Mountainbike fahren und wissen um was es geht. 

Sie ist auch schon "normale" MTB´s gefahren, fühlt sich aber auf Damenmodelen irgendwie wohler, daher die Suche nach einem Damen- MTB!

Das letzt das sie gefahren ist war ein Scott Contessa  in Gr. 41cm.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand noch ein paar gute Vorschläge machen!?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

LeckaLutschi (der sein Nick ohne Hintergedanken hat!   )


----------



## Nuala (22. November 2010)

Ich glaube, die meisten von uns fahren keine Frauen-MTBs weil die meist bei schlechterer Ausstattung teurer sind und außerdem nur einen mini-Federweg haben.


----------



## Friesenkind (22. November 2010)

Ich hab ein Frauen-Hardtail (15"), bin aber auch n Zwerg von 1,60m. Habe allerdings die Komponenten selber zusammengestellt, daher ist es ein wenig mehr wert als 700 . 
Der 100er Federweg der Reba-SL reicht mir vollkommen aus, kommt aber auch immer darauf an, was man (frau) mit dem Bike vor hat.

Ich würde an eurer Stelle mal bei Canyon schauen, die haben auch diese Funktion auf ihrer Seite, wo man die Maße des Fahrers eingeben kann und die Größe des Rahmens ermittelt wird. Mit deren Frauen-Rädern wird deine Freundin auch was anfangen können, mir bringen die nichts, weil die erst bei 16" starten .


----------



## Silvermoon (22. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die meisten von uns fahren keine Frauen-MTBs weil die meist bei schlechterer Ausstattung teurer sind und außerdem nur einen mini-Federweg haben.



... so schaut´s aus! Aber nichts desto trotz ist Dir mit ein paar detalierten Vorschlägen mehr geholfen. Wenn´s wirklich ein Ladybike sein sollte, habt ihr bei GHOST mit seiner Modellreihe "Miss"eine super große Auswahl, für jeden Einsatzbereich, Geschmack und Geldbeutel ist da was dabei. Schaut einfach mal auf die Homepage von Ghost. Die Bikes sind wirklich nicht schlecht. Hatte mal das Miss AMR von denen und war echt zufrieden damit. Ausstattung war klasse und ein zuverlässiges rundumsorglos Bike.

Gruß - Silvermoon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (22. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die meisten von uns fahren keine Frauen-MTBs weil die meist bei schlechterer Ausstattung teurer sind und außerdem nur einen mini-Federweg haben.


----------



## ActionBarbie (23. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die meisten von uns fahren keine Frauen-MTBs weil die meist bei schlechterer Ausstattung teurer sind und außerdem nur einen mini-Federweg haben.



Dem kann ich zustimmen! Ich werde demnächst einen Fullykauf tätigen und was da an Frauen MTBs zum Teil auf dem Markt rumgeistert ist, was die Ausstattung und den Federweg betrifft echt ne Unverschämtheit, ausser bei Canyon und Ghost (wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe).

Schau da mal noch, ob sich da was findet.

Ich selbst fahre zur Zeit ein Stevens Wave (auch kein Frauenmodell) und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## LeckaLutschi (24. November 2010)

Ich muss ehrlich sein, ich hatte mich am Anfang nicht so richtig über Damenmodelle informiert, aber jetzt nach diversen Vergleichen fällt es wirklich auf das dort günstiger Komponenten verbaut sind. 

Sie ist jetzt ein Focus in Rh: 40 gefahren das ihr sehr gut vom fahren gefallen hat. Aber für den Preis mit der Ausstattung rate ich ihr davon ab!

Ich habe jetzt mal das von euch beschriebene Transalp, in dem Fall "Stoker Sport Edition (Suntour Raidon)" in 15" und das Canyon Yellowstone 4.0 in die enger Auswahl genommen.

Mir wurde auch Rose ( The Duchess1) 

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/the-duchess-1-2010

empfohlen, kann mir da jemand behilflich sein wie die Bikes so sind?!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

LeckaLutschi

Gibt es vielleicht jemanden im grossen Umkreis von Heilbronn, der eins der oben genannten Bikes in 15" hat und es für eine kleine Probefahrt zur Verfügung stellen würde?


----------



## Mausoline (25. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich kann Dir die Räder von http://www.centurion.de/Home empfehlen.
Ich komm mit den Damenmodellen (meine Körpergröße 155cm, Schrittlänge 70cm) bisher nicht zurecht, ist aber bei Centurion kein Problem, da glaub ich alle Räder ab Rahmengröße 41 anfangen und die Ladybikes ab 36.
Ich fahr seit jeher 41 und komm klasse mit zurecht.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## karmakiller (25. November 2010)

LeckaLutschi schrieb:


> Mir wurde auch Rose ( The Duchess1)
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/the-duchess-1-2010
> 
> ...



die Rose-Bikes kann man für ein Wochenende zum Testen bestellen, die Kosten werden im Falle des Bikekaufs verrechnet - finde ich eine gute Möglichkeit 
Ich kann zu den Bikes an sich aber nichts sagen - allerdings finde ich sie optisch ganz gelungen.


----------



## dr_big (1. Dezember 2010)

LeckaLutschi schrieb:


> ...
> Das letzt das sie gefahren ist war ein Scott Contessa  in Gr. 41cm.
> ...
> 
> ...



Was war denn mit dem Contessa? Was hat ihr gefallen und was hat ihr nicht gefallen? Daraus koennte man schlussfolgern wie das naechste Radl aussehen sollte. 

Gruesse,
Stefan

PS: Ich baue meiner besseren Haelfte auch grad nen Rad selbst auf, hat einfach den Vorteil, dass man sich bei allen Komponenten das passende raussuchen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

